

CIA tortured German it mistook for a terrorist - lorenzfx
http://www.thelocal.de/20141210/cia-tortured-german-mistaken-for-terrorist

======
coldtea
For them he's not a German, he's an Arab.

If he was Hans Wozelweiner or something, they'd think twice before doing
anything.

